# Biopsy of Seminal Vesicles



## PeggySanders (Jul 3, 2009)

How would you code for a biopsy of the seminal vesicles? transperineal Like the prostate bx but of the vesicles.

thanks for any and all help


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Jul 17, 2009)

I would use the 55899 Unlisted procedure, male genital system /ICD9 CPT 60.13 Closed (percutaneous) biopsy of seminal vesicles..


----------

